#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-03
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi craigbrash r0ckwilda elacheche
<Kilos> and ongolaBoy
<craigbrash> hello Kilos and all
<r0ckwilda> hey Kilos
<ongolaBoy> hi all
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-04
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<R0ok_> now on Ubuntu 14.0.4.3 !! w00t!
<R0ok_> "Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS"
<inetpro> R0ok_: very interesting
<inetpro> funny thing is that it's only the 'base-files' package that got updated today
<R0ok_> inetpro: `aptitude dist-upgrade` all teh tings :D !
<inetpro> changelog: /etc/issue, /etc/issue.net, /etc/lsb-release, /etc/os-release: Bump version number to 14.04.3 in preparation for the point release.
<inetpro> R0ok_: I did dist-upgrade
<R0ok_> inetpro: yeep!!
<R0ok_> inetpro: nothing new, if you update your stuff on a regular basis
<inetpro> well... I did it yesterday and again today... can't remember all the things that got updated yesterday but it wasn't much
<inetpro> I'm sure the real changes are still only coming later
<R0ok_> i gotta reboot that ubuntu box & use the latest initramfs "...Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-61-generic..."
<R0ok_> you guys exited about systemd in debian 8 & ubuntu 16(to come) ?
 * QA going down for a kernel update.. wbb in a jiffy
 * inetpro prefers sticking to LTS
<Kilos> ai! power
<R0ok_> Kilos: another load shedding ??
<Kilos> nope just random cut for fun looks like
<Kilos> load shedding is anything from an hour to 2.5 hours
<craigbrash> load shedding here is around 5 to 8 hours
<Kilos> ai!
<craigbrash> 7 days a week
<Kilos> oh my goodness, how do you get anything done
<craigbrash> generators inverters and good old candles :D
<Kilos> ai!
<R0ok_> Kilos: I guess with this load shedding stuff, demand for solar panels & power generators must have gone up.
<craigbrash> 300 watt solar around R4500
<craigbrash> panel only
<Kilos> yeah but many are looking into it
<Kilos> im waiting for parts to try out a fuelles generator
<Kilos> QA  google hendershot fuelless generator
<QA> Kilos: "Hendershot Fuelless Generator - Free Energy Generator - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDKpnAe2zU8 :: "Hendershot Fuelless Generator: Fact or Fiction? - Revolution-Green" http://revolution-green.com/hendershot-fuel-less-generator-fact-fiction/ :: "Directory:Hendershot Fuelless Generator Guide - PESWiki" http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Hendershot_Fuelless_Generator_Guide :: "Hendershot Fuelless Genera…
<craigbrash> unfortunately dont believe its possible
<Kilos> i will build it and let you all know
<Kilos> once we have proof of whether it works or not then we can go on
<Kilos> if it works then the power peeps will cry
<R0ok_> you'll be a big threat to power peeps
<Kilos> ill spread the word via linux peeps first
<Kilos> and ive been dead so i dont fear it
<Kilos> this mornings power cut must have been a practise rub for the last hours loadshedding
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-05
<Kilos> hello africa
<craigbrash> morning Kilos
<elacheche> Morning!
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> wassup people!
<craigbrash> not a lot but the zim mailing list does'nt look good
<Neo31> ahla Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi Neo31 hows you
<elacheche> Yeah you just say hi to Kilos, elacheche & Na3iL are invisible -_-
<elacheche> :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<elacheche> You see Kilos ! Because he's older than us he don't say hi to us :( :( :'(
<Na3iL> hahahaha xD
<Kilos> aw sorry
<Kilos> Neo31 dont forget all the tunis peeps
<elacheche> Neo31, 404 Not Found :D
<Na3iL> Neo31, is scared, so he run away xD
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> hahahah :D
<Kilos> scared he gets given some work
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<Kilos> wb Neo31
<Kilos> im trying to get used to a laptop, what a painfull devices
<Kilos> device
 * a7med is at work, sry
<Kilos> np
<Neo31> ahla tonton elacheche :)
<Kilos> night africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-06
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> hi coco1 and other guys
<craigbrash> hi Kilos
<coco1> Kilos: Hi and hello African's Ubunteros
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-07
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Neo31> hello world
<Kilos> hi there Neo31 elacheche and lurkers
<elacheche> Hey Kilos :)
<Neo31> hi elacheche Kilos
<Kilos> elacheche  whats this
<Kilos> 00:00 - 01:00    Ubuntu Membership Board Meeting #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net
<Kilos> thats my 2 am
<Kilos> whew
<elacheche> Kilos, you see your calender in your time zone! so that in 00:00 UTC+2
<Kilos> oh
<philipballew> Kilos, hey man.
<Kilos> hi philipballew how are you
<philipballew> Kilos, I am good.
<philipballew> Kilos, check out the live feed of Ubucon Lain America. Something like this might be something god for Ubuntu Africa to aspire to like I mentioned a few weeks ago
<philipballew> Ubuntu en Latinoamérica conferencia live feed...  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4WYoMn8Q7Q
<philipballew> its in spanish, so ignore that, but see how it can be not to complex to set up something like that with the right help and people
<Kilos> i cant watch live feeds with our 3g. much too expensive
<philipballew> Kilos, ah, that sucks, I'll show you some pictures later.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whats news from the facebook page?
<Kilos> ive cut down everything that eats data or im not going to make the month
<philipballew> Kilos, nothing yet, so I was going to start doing two things, posting cool articles and stories, as well as trying to post good conversation starter topics
<philipballew> Kilos, how much data are you capped at each month?
<Kilos> im relying on you guys to keep things going for a wqhile
<philipballew> Kilos, It will be done, and the more African help I have the better.
<philipballew> Because I need someone who understand the culture from all the regions and such
<Kilos> i have 1.6 gig left from 3 gig and its only the 10th
<philipballew> but I will do all I can
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> maybe send a mail to the list and ask the guys to help out
<Kilos> then it goes to many more than ever appear here
<philipballew> Kilos, yeah, The key for that is we need to use the page as a way to get people to dialogue on there.
<Kilos> speak to Cryterion_ as well, he made the page right?
<philipballew> post pictures of their events, as well as ask questions for their systems, as well as post cool articles they read about
 * Cryterion_ sees his name
<philipballew> Kilos, yeah. I think there should be a way to automate schedule posts as well.
<Kilos> well you guys did the hard work there
<philipballew> so I can post links to things, but they will go out during the day for you
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<philipballew> Kilos, nice!
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
<Kilos> wb philipballew
<philipballew> Kilos, hey
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-08
<Kilos> hellooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-09
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> hi craigbrash and everyone else
<craigbrash> hello Kilos, hows the weekend?
<Kilos> tiring and yours
<Kilos> we working of piping thats got blocked underground
<Kilos> and water tanks leaking and so on
<craigbrash> installed win 10 for wife then put win 7 back
<Kilos> lol teasch her to use ubuntu man
<Kilos> teach
<Kilos> oh craigbrash from the mails you guys have been sending back and worth just remind them that we welcome all linux users
<Kilos> so what if someone uses mint or slitaz or any other system
<Kilos> we just need to offer all linux users a home channel where they can find or offer help to others
<Kilos> no need for each group to have their own irc channel
<Kilos> the main aim is to spread and promote FOSS
<Kilos> we just started from ubuntu because im addicted
<Kilos> and its sad to see locos breakup
<Kilos> night africa, sleep tight. see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-08
<Kilos> Na3iL you wanna join #iterum. thats the new channel for ibid rebuild
<Kilos> hellooo africa as well
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos
<Na3iL> Sure
<Na3iL> Kilos, btw who have the access to the account Ubuntu Africa in twitter
<Na3iL> cheche doesn't..
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> chesedo- do you remember
<Na3iL> inetpro, ^
<pavlushka> Please someone tell me how to make the text in ubuntu wiki justified!
<Kilos> Na3iL a wiki master
<Na3iL> ''''' before and after your sentence
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> oh
<Na3iL> Kilos, hahaha
<Na3iL> pavlushka, take a look here, all the tricks of  formatting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide/Formatting
<pavlushka> Na3iL: 6 inverted commas before and 6 inverted commas after?
<pavlushka> or 3-3?
<Na3iL> let me check; 1 sec
<Na3iL> yep 6 before and after
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-09
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<pavlushka> Hello!
<elacheche> https://redd.it/4wqzyr
<Kilos> hi elacheche what is that about
<Kilos> dont make we use data for nothing
<elacheche> it's about a Network Eng that offers FREE Python course for Net Eng via email
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i have my own python peeps
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos how are you
<Kilos> ok ty Na3iL and you lad?
<Na3iL> I am fine as well, ty
<Kilos> keep fine
<Kilos> dont get old
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> Na3iL: https://redd.it/4wqzyr
<Na3iL> Kilos, I will stop ntp service, then I will notice if I get older :D
<Na3iL> elacheche, thanks, seems interesting
<Kilos> haha
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-10
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<elacheche> Hello africa
<Kilos> hiya elacheche
<elacheche> You're good Kilos ?
<Kilos> yes ty and you?
<elacheche> good
<CraigZim> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<Kilos> and Na3iL
<Na3iL> Good morning Kilos CraigZim and others
<Kilos> hi WaVeR daker
<WaVeR> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/researchers-crack-open-unusually-advanced-malware-that-hid-for-5-years/
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-11
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos MarwenDo elacheche
<MarwenDo> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> hi there MarwenDo
<MarwenDo> hi Kilos
<Na3iL> hows your day guys :D
<Kilos> tiring ty and yours
<Na3iL> same here Kilos
<Kilos> wb eebrah
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-12
<Kilos> o/
<Na3iL> \o
<Kilos> hehe
 * Na3iL is everywhere xD 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> pavlushka is worse than you
<Na3iL> hahaha :D
<Kilos> he is every every everywhere
<Kilos> applying for membershaip on the first
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-13
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<Kilos> hi Na3iL and others
<Na3iL> o/ Kilos
<Na3iL> how are you! :D
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> will you say a bug affects you too please
<Kilos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/spreadubuntu/+bug/1414359
<Kilos> Na3iL ^^
<Kilos> maybe ask some more guys as well so the priority increases
<Na3iL> I am fine thanks
<Na3iL> sure, I will take a look
<Kilos> ty
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-14
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-08-07
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-08-11
<acetakwas> Hey Kilos o/
<Kilos> hi acetakwas
<acetakwas> Kilos::  Long time. What's been happening in here?
<Kilos> been very quiet, everyone is too busy to chat
<acetakwas> Kilos::  Oh.
<Kilos> hi takinbo
<acetakwas> Where's Na3iL?
<Kilos> maybe studying or writing exams
<Kilos> ask elacheche
<acetakwas> Okay.
<acetakwas> Any meetings recently?
<Kilos> nope i have been away much , with heart problems
<acetakwas> Oh. How's that?
<Kilos> need bypass operations
<Kilos> but 3 year waiting list here in za
<acetakwas> :o
<Kilos> not serious, im surviving, just sleep lots
<acetakwas> Hard luck man
<acetakwas> Lots of sleep. I had a heart issue earlier in the year myself.
<acetakwas> But it's like you said, the need or more sleep.
<acetakwas> s/or/for
<Kilos> all hyou can do is take it easy
<acetakwas> Right.
#ubuntu-africa 2017-08-13
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<elacheche> Hey africa :)
